# Portugal simplifies rules for 20% expat tax rate



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Changes to tax rules in Portugal are aimed at encouraging more wealthy expats to invest in the country. It is no longer necessary for non residents to provide proof of previous tax affairs to qualify for a reduced tax rate of 20% on income generated in Portugal. The Portuguese Revenue has issued a circular relaxing [...]

Click to read the full news article: Portugal simplifies rules for 20% expat tax rate...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Where can I read some more specific details on this?

I am interested to know if this is applicable to single person limited company's and whether you can also be registered for IVA.


----------

